# Best Puppy Food



## Kelly2774 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi all,

Just wondering what's the best puppy food to wean Roxy's pups onto once its time for that?


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Heidi came to me on Beta and I swopped her onto Wainwrights which is quite a good hypoallergenic food on a par with most.

From what I can remember, when this question has been asked in the past Burns Mini bites is usually recommended a lot.

Hope this helps. I am sure the gang will be along shortly with a bit more help :thumbup:


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Weinwrights, fish4dogs, Skinners, Barking heads, Burns mini bites, Arden Grange do a food designed for weening puppies.

All of those are worth a look (if you go with skinners, stick to the hypo allergenic ones, I believe the puppy food is).

The best without doubt, ingredients wise is Orijen. It has a nice price tag to go with it, but the ingredients are fantastic.


----------



## canisred (Nov 11, 2007)

I wean mine on James wellbeloved :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly2774 (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

James wellbeloved is what mine is currently on (still with the breeders at the moment) :thumbup:


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Devon-Mike said:


> I would say is depends on your budget, I believe the best Puppy food in PRO PLAN Puppy Chicken, this has an additional formula that helps boost the pups immune system when is stops feeding from mum and it's priced around the same as JWB, RC and Hills.
> 
> If you budget is lower, I would use Beta Puppy. I wouldn't read to much into this 'Hypo Allergenic' no dog food is unless it's Hydrolysed and normally you can only get that from Vets.


Hypo-allergenic simply means that the food is made of ingredients less likely to cause allergies in pets.

Have a read of this

Hypoallergenic Dog Food

It's an American site, so very few of those foods are available (and the ones that are available are expensive) but it gives a basic glance at what is meant by, and why it's better to feed hypo-allergenic.

Natural Puppy Food − Dog Food Allergy

This one is about food allergies in dogs.

I personally think both pro plan and beta are extremely over priced for what they are, check out the dog food review site.

Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble

They all get one star, which is the lowest rating.

I also think the same about RC, Hills and JWB. Especially given they're usually recommended by vets who get a kick back from the company for selling.

Here's the *Beta* ingredients:

Cereals, Meat and Animal Derivatives (min 4% lamb), Derivatives of vegetable origin (min 0.5% beet pulp), Vegetable protein extracts, Oils and fats, Minerals, Vegetables (min 0.5% chicory)

And here's *fish4dogs*

Cod 34%, Potato 21.3%, Herring Meal 26.5%, Salmon Oil 9.6%, Beet Fibre 5.2%, Brewers Yeast 2.0%, Minerals 0.8%, Vitamins 0.6%

Fish 4dogs is cheaper than beta and the ingredient comparison speaks for itself. Especially since beta lists derivatives as it's only meat source, so you don't actually have any idea what you're feeding, beyond cereals that is.

I know dog food is a debate that can and will go on forever lol, and you obviously stick to, and recommend what has worked for you but IMHO hypo-allergenic really is best in whatever food you go with. Food allergies are so common in dogs now it really is worth getting a food that at least tries to limit the known allergens.


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

can i suggest CSJ, my pup totally loves it, preferes it over Arden grange, skinners are JWB


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

Kelly2774 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wondering what's the best puppy food to wean Roxy's pups onto once its time for that?


Burns mini bites are good :thumbup: xx


----------



## maizie0_0 (May 4, 2010)

Mine was on James Wellbeloved from the breeders but gave her runny poos and very bad wind, she also wasn't eating all of it.

I changed to Hills (yes I know alot of you disagree with this) BUT she is absolutely fine on it, she is regular, she loves the food and no more wind!!!!

The only thing I will say is that she is very hyperactive around 8pm every night. Not sure whether this is the food or her being a springer spaniel pup!


----------

